# Building hair growth laser device



## Sparta12 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I purchased this laser diodes (650nm) and am waiting for them to arrive atm.

I want to create a standing laser growth machine for hair (simply a stand so the lasers can point down onto the scalp)

The thing is i am an absolute rookie when it comes to setting up the 100-120 diodes with a power supply and switch so i can turn it on and off. 

Can someone please give me a comprehensive guide that a noob could understand, i will send $$ to the easiest to understand (probs around $10)

These are the diodes i purchased;
10pcs 650nm 6mm 3V 5mW Laser DOT Diode Module Head With RED DOT Copper Brand NEW | eBay

Thanks guys!


----------

